# What do i need??



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey everyone.... i just got a snowboard that my cousin in Europe gave me...and i got everything i need from the board to the goggles.. but theres just 1 tiny problem. on the bindings something is missing. its that ankle strap thing that has a bunch of clicker things on it..can you guys find me what i need? (if you need me to take any pictures feel free... thank you!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

it depends on which strap your missing. On most snowboard bindings there is a big strap (called the ankle strap) that, like the name straps down your ankle. Then there's the toe strap which is smaller and straps down your foot at the toes

what both bindings should look like: http://www.macs.com.au/images/ltd lt20 binding.jpg


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You might be able to find a pro shop that could fix it. I don't really have a clue about buying individual pieces for bindings. If they are broken, though, I'd be safe and just buy a new pair. End of season deals right now mean you can get some pretty good prices.


----------

